# Dog Washing Machine



## Mbottema (Sep 3, 2012)

Just thought I would throw up the pictures I took today at our local Home Improvement Center. They have a dog washing machine that looks dangerous. Basically, for about $10 you can throw your pet inside and the machine will do all the work in about 25 minutes. It wasn't being used when I was there, but other times I have seen people use it. It just seems so cruel and dangerous. All I can think about is water in the ears and soap in the eyes and a very poor rinse job. 
Even if the dog hated getting a bath and scratch and bit, I wouldn't do this. Cruel if you ask me. Do they have these in the States?


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

The Japanese sure are innovative.. 

I would never put Molly in there!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Absolutely ridiculous and HORRIBLE! It would be _*terrifying* _for ANY dog! 

How about this "innovative idea": The dog owner actually washes, rinses, and dries the dog him/herself and have some real quality bonding time. _Get to know your dog!_


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Does the owner go inside with the dog? Brrr.


----------



## RShea (Sep 17, 2012)

I've seen car washes put in a pet wash bay but it is just a elevated bathtub that you pay to use... Ive not used one of these but if it had a hair dryer some days I might. One of these though just seems scary, but I would like to see it run before I said never in a million years...


----------



## Mbottema (Sep 3, 2012)

I think you can see it work on YouTube, and I have seen them working in person and I don't think I would ever use it. The water runs like rain, I would be more worried as I said about soap in their eyes or water and soap down their ears. Also as someone mentioned here "What about bonding with your dog first?" 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I have seen these in magazines before, maybe for Europe, don't think they are here in the US - I hope not.


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

Yes, they have them in the States. I use this self service salon. The Soggy Doggy: Self Serve Doggy Wash, Doggy Bakery, Doggie Boutique - Self Service Dog Wash I wouldn't use it, the automated dog washing machine. The dogs push their faces to the window during the "process"


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

That would be scary even for people!!:uhoh: No way!


----------



## RShea (Sep 17, 2012)

Yeah I went and looked at the videos, I now can say never in a million years...


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

I have seen the cat version (which they HATE btw), and now I have seen the dog version 

Sad that anyone would do this to their companions


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Never ever ever!! Crazy!!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Wendi said:


> ... The dogs push their faces to the window during the "process"


Exactly!  The dogs are trying to get away! :no:


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

Wendy427 said:


> Exactly!  The dogs are trying to get away! :no:


It's pretty sad to see. I can't believe people do it, but they do. :no: Lazy jerks!


----------



## havana13 (Jul 15, 2012)

*Yes they have them in Rochester, NY*

They have one of these in a big pet store near Rochester, NY. They claim to use "tearless" shampoo so it's ok. However, the ingredient that makes the shampoo tearless is a numbing agent. The dog still gets a chemical burn,the eyeball is just slightly numbed. I don't get how anyone would think this is a good idea.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

At 1st I thought this was a joke, I watched videos, not a joke. Sad. IMHO I consider this abuse.


----------



## IrishTiger (Nov 23, 2012)

Yeah - no dogs in that thing. 

However, I am rather tempted to throw a few people from around my area in there. They need the heavy duty cycle. :no:


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

That would be very scary for a dog! No way! Next they will have one for babies and children. Just as cruel!


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

I see it also dries them. If it washes and dries all in 25 minutes, I wonder if it uses heating elements to speed up the process. Regardless, this is not good.


----------



## Jacques2000 (Jun 18, 2012)

NEVER EVER EVER If I where a dog I would be so scared especially since I'm slightly claustrophobic. shut in a box that's filling with water even if it's draining and if it uses heat 50 times worse. any dog would go crazy scared. Also I love giving Levi a bath it's great bonding time.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

newport said:


> That would be very scary for a dog! No way! Next they will have one for babies and children. Just as cruel!


Yes - and then in the nursing homes. Horrific.




IrishTiger said:


> Yeah - no dogs in that thing.
> 
> However, I am rather tempted to throw a few people from around my area in there. They need the heavy duty cycle. :no:


I'd like to begin with the inventor.

Like others have already stated, I enjoy giving Chance a bath and it's stress-free for him.


----------



## ArcticCat (Dec 1, 2012)

There,s one in Burlington where my brother lives. Its something like a rug cleaner. He said you can use it yourself on dog.

http://www.animazingpetspa.com/


----------

